# Last Minute HYSIDE Production!



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought a boat through Brandon at Hyside last year and was very pleased with the experience. He is easy to work with and kept me updated on arrival date. The boat is awesome and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> I bought a boat through Brandon at Hyside last year and was very pleased with the experience. He is easy to work with and kept me updated on arrival date. The boat is awesome and I couldn't be happier.


Hey, thanks Jake. Hope all is well with you and the biz!


----------

